

Top 15 U.S. Startup Accelerators and Incubators Ranked - pitdesi
http://techcocktail.com/top-15-us-startup-accelerators-ranked-2011-05

======
pg
This site is banned on HN (I'm not sure whether for posting fluff articles or
for spamming), but I unkilled this post lest it seem like we were trying to
suppress it.

They certainly don't seem to understand how YC works though. They say that YC
has a "hands-off approach," when in fact the biggest distinction between us
and the others is that at YC the startups are advised by people whose full
time job is to advise them, while at most or all of the others they're advised
by a pool of people who've agreed to advise a few startups on the side.

~~~
replicatorblog
This is another major ding for the Kauffman Foundation, though they were only
indirectly involved. For instance, shouldn't exit size/frequency be measured?
If so Heroku alone would crush the rest of the competition. Shouldn't there be
some kind of rating, rather than just a ranking? Sequential ordering doesn't
begin to illustrate the distance between YC/TC and the rest. You were very
kind to unkill this.

~~~
ph0rque
Should the last sentence be, "You were very kind to unkill this."?

~~~
replicatorblog
Yes, my bad, edited

------
ffumarola
I imagine there is a large gap between the top 5 and the bottom 5. But, I
guess I would need to see the data behind the calculations.

~~~
pmjordan
While their analysis may or may not be valuable, it's completely useless to
the public as long as they don't publish their data. I think the ranking is
probably secondary to collating all the data and other information they've dug
up in one place.

